# 1Ds Mk II wireless remote



## CTR01 (Jul 12, 2013)

So like the title says, I have been trying to find a wireless remote that works with the N3 connector and/or hotshoe of my Canon 1Ds Mk II.

So far I have tried the following:
[Pixel Pro - had high hopes as it was well rated](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0049HCSM8/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1), might try it again.

[Aputure 2.4Ghz Trigmaster Radio Remote Flash Trigger and Shutter Cable Release](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004FLC7YC/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1), no the name is not mispelled.

I have the following 3 in my Amazon Wishlist to try in case anyone has experience with them:
* [Opteka 650' Wireless Radio Remote Shutter Release Control](http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-Wireless-Shutter-Release-Control/dp/B005ZH2YYI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?...

* [RainbowImaging 100 Meter 2.4GHz Wireless Remote Shutter Release](http://www.amazon.com/RainbowImaging-Wireless-Shutter-Release-Replaces/dp/B004EDMSO0/ref=wl_it_dp_o_...

* [Cowboy Studio Wireless Remote Trigger Switch](http://www.amazon.com/Cowboy-Studio-Wireless-Trigger-RS-80N3/dp/B002X7FSO6/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie...

Not looking for anything fancy but would be willing to spend a couple extra bucks if I can get one that will allow for a flash on top of it (plan to get a flash unit sometime).

Please note, I cannot afford to buy the Canon Wi-fi adapter thing, not to mention it has terrible reviews.

Thanks!


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 13, 2013)

I use my Hahnel with my 1Ds mkII fine. It doubles for interval stuff as well.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/852088-REG/hahnel_HL_HWGIGA_C_Giga_T_Pro_II.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2013)

I also use the same hähnel remote with my 1D X, works very well.


----------



## CTR01 (Jul 13, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> I use my Hahnel with my 1Ds mkII fine. It doubles for interval stuff as well.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/852088-REG/hahnel_HL_HWGIGA_C_Giga_T_Pro_II.html



Thanks for the link, I'll look into that!


----------



## CTR01 (Jul 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I also use the same hähnel remote with my 1D X, works very well.



Great to hear a confirmation for that remote.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 20, 2013)

The Opteka works well with my XTi. Unless they've updated it to come with an N3 cable, you'll presumably need a different cable for it than the one it comes with (stereo submini to stereo submini), but if that's the case, you can buy the cable on Amazon for a few bucks. The two flash release mechanisms are electrically compatible; the only difference is the connector. (Why, oh why did Canon change *to* a nonstandard connector?)

About the only thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't have a mechanical power switch, and the batteries are not cheap. I recommend removing the batteries and carrying them separately when not in active use, because otherwise the receiver (at least) will run its battery down.


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 4, 2013)

dgatwood said:


> The Opteka works well with my XTi. Unless they've updated it to come with an N3 cable, you'll presumably need a different cable for it than the one it comes with (stereo submini to stereo submini), but if that's the case, you can buy the cable on Amazon for a few bucks. The two flash release mechanisms are electrically compatible; the only difference is the connector. (Why, oh why did Canon change *to* a nonstandard connector?)



Helpful tip: Buy an adapter cable.

Opteka used a nonstandard pin ordering on their box, so none of the male 2.5mm stereo to N3 cables you can buy will work with it unless you rewire the cable (highly discouraged because the cables I've seen so far have really tough rubber jackets and very thin wires that are hard as heck to work with).

Instead, buy one of the female 2.5mm to N3 cables and plug the Opteka cable into that adapter cable.


----------



## Hillsilly (Aug 4, 2013)

I use Cactus v5's with my 1Ds mkII. Not only are they wireless remotes, but they are also wireless flash triggers. They also allow you to sit a flash on top. They also have fairly standard cable inputs, so you can use them with nearly all cameras and flashes.


----------

